# Chipmunk Pictures!



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thought i'd post some chipmunk pictures of my lot and their cages and to say thank you to Maltey for my boys new cubes and hammocks!

Basils cage (with his new cube)


Geordies cage


Lilo enjoying a walnut (older picture)


Basil coming for a pumpkin seed


Basil


Basil out playing


Basil enjoying a blueberry


Geordie


Mac (lives in my parents room now)


Basil falling alseep on his shelf


In his hammock


Lilo in the new herb digging tub


Again


Lilo asleep in her hammock


Geordies cube


Basils cube


Sorry for the picture overload

And thank you again Maltey for the cubes, hammocks and fleece offcuts. Basil is currently in his re arranging all his bedding to make himself comfy 

ETA: Sorry i didn't know the pictures where so big! I uploaded them from my phone onto photobucket then took the codes from there


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Aren't they just the sweetest things ever?!!
I was just going to reply to your PM but since you put a picture thread up guess I'll just say I'm glad they're enjoying them and thanks again for your order 
(Seriously, so cute- especially where he's falling asleep on his shelf!)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Beautiful chippies, always reminds me of our old chipmunk Chester.
Cubes are fantastic.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you

I do love the picture of Basil falling asleep, he always falls asleep at random spots in and outside his cage. He loves the cube he looks so cosy in it all cuddled in so i got a picture of him this morning!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

So CUTE!!!!!!

I wish I could just reach into the computer and take them out and give them a cuddle!

I would have loved some chipmunks myself but I don't have the space.

Enjoy them.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Basil falling alseep on his shelf - Awwww!

How old are they & how long do they live for?

I've had some hammocks from Maltey too, and they're great every time. I really recommend The Relaxed Rat - Home


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you

Lilo is 3, Geordie is 4, Basil is 1 and Mac is 2. On average males live until about 5 and females 9 but they can live longer as i know a few other owners with older and i think the oldest was 13!

Animallover i hope you manage to get some one day as they are fantastic pets!

Will be ordering more hammocks in June from Maltey (TRR) as i'm a bit skint this month haha


----------

